# trying to think of a good fall type essential oil blend...



## motherhues (Sep 17, 2007)

I have pmpkin pie spice I want to swirl in it... I have some nutmeg and cinnamon essential oil.  A friend who has made EO soaps for years said as long as I use 1/2 tsp or less to a 4 pound batch I should be ok on the sensitivity of cinnamon issue...

any ideas?


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 17, 2007)

I think that sounds ok.

Irena


----------



## sarahjane (Sep 19, 2007)

Nutmeg and Cinnamon?  Yum!  The only variation I can think of is maybe a dash of clove?  Sounds perfect though just the way you have it!


----------

